# amazon aeroponic grow



## parkingjoe

starts very soon at wait for it..



PLANT KILLAS HOUSE

he has been informed he is on his last warning then im shipping all my stuff out of his house and use it all myself elsewhere:holysheep:


hes got the message at long last but only time will tell

i added if the timer is ever out by even a few minutes then the grow show at his house is at an end:spit::hubba:


so here ya go folks

hoping for a whopper harvest from this.


amazon 32 site  only doing 16  sensi star and will be putting 18 into system as i may have mixed up clones so bit hit and miss wont know until in flower.:holysheep:  if males ill be well and truly .nearly swore then.lol annoyed


enjoy.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so whatever roots and grows best is going into the 16 site amazon. 


heres a pic of plant killas grow room with a few mods. 


rvk fan is set on puling air into room instead of extracting as it was set as before.:ignore: 

so enjoy and wish me luck:hubba: 


THIS IS PLANT KILLAS GROW ROOM 


enjoy dudes


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

the canes across the room are for netting to support the plants as the net pots on the 16 and 32 site aero lid are only 35mm net pots which isnt sufficient for them to stay upright imo.


better safe than sorry


pkj


----------



## gangalama

nice setup, goodluck wit evrythng on this one mang!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe

thanks ganja ill need it i reckon

lol

pkj


----------



## dmack

looks good to me. congrats


----------



## SeattleSuperCHRONIC

That setup is prime!:cool2: May many ladies flourish in your amazon. good luck man!


----------



## parkingjoe

dmack and seattle

onwards and upwards folks

probably be putting clones in amazon this weekend 


so enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

prop vents fully open as all well rooted just need a little kick up their ***'s to get going skywise.:holysheep: 


lol


enjoy


pkj


----------



## SeattleSuperCHRONIC

is that a heater i saw in one of your pics? i am curious when and how you turn it on, is it controlled by thermostat or do you have it go on a timer. just wondering as i live in a cold climate and i may need to do this to keep my temps up too. 

Thanks, S.S. Chronic

p.s. i like the self notes on the walls and equipment


----------



## parkingjoe

lol  yeh seattle i have oil filled radiator on a timer it comes on 1 hour after lights go off in flower room and switches off 1 hour before lights come back on.

self help notes are for my friend who has the grow at his house but if you peruse my gallery reffering to plant killas grows you will see im drawing the short straw each and every time i attempt a grow at his house.


lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

enjoy soon they move home to PLANT KILLAS:holysheep: 


last ditch attempt then and i really really mean it this time if anything goes wrong move all my stuff from mates and do it myself as i think im getting pretty good at this growing lark now:hubba: :ignore: 


pkj


----------



## gangalama

hope 4 the best and prepare 4 the worst. goodluck mang!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe

hey gangalama that sounds about right with my mate

lol

so filled the amazon res 2 hours ago with 2 ml per litre of canna aqua grow and 2 ml per litre of microbial and set cf at 11 and ph at 5.6

so in day or so clones go to the amazon house.

to die no doubt

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

slight change of plan.

the clones in the aero propagator are crappy looking so they are being replaced with afghan haze x afghan skunk x super silver haze as they are well and truly rooted and showing sex and more importantly looking healthy as a healthy plant should look.

so i shall plonk the aero star plants into soil and flower myself asap.

update when done folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

when and if still alive they well the surviving plants go onto 12/12 flowering mode. 

enjoy 


pkj


----------



## gangalama

SCROG??  Lookn 4ward to the grow!!


----------



## parkingjoe

hey gangalama the plants have to be alive to actually reach the scrog net so keep ya fingers crossed.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

taken today and biggest clones ive ever taken to date and 9 crit mass and 7 power plant all for a friend or two in need:hitchair: 


enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe

effing nuthin

lol

being replaced with 16 bigger better clones as soon as they have rooted.:ignore: 

these lot die tomorrow night.:holysheep: :fid: 

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

well 4 of them have grown some and appear very healthy and the other 12 have no growth tip/fresh growth so will be going into the trash can tomorrow night and be getting replaced with afghan haze x 12 which are already into flower by a week or so.

so problem will be afghan haze are in 3" rockwool cubes and shall be getting cut out of them and into the 35mm net pots :holysheep: 

so watch this space post pics of them in amazon then friday night ill next see them alive or dead you decide folks:hubba:  as im off to the dam wednesday morning until friday night  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

rotflmao


ok so its not the done thing but i think they will all be through the netting by friday night when i return from amsterdam with my feminised greenhouse 'cheese' seeds:holysheep:  and a pocketful of various strains of bud:hubba:  


so the amazon now house 16 plants all in flower made up of the 4 in the centre are sensi star the rest of star are now in da bin and surrounding the star are 12 afghan haze plants.

enjoy this is going to be a long one as afghan are 2 weeks into flower give or take so only another 9 weeks to go 

enjoy folks 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

still alive and most importantly healthy as hell  

enjoy
:hubba: 

ps passed on the cheese seeds after much discussion with seed shop sellers regarding genetics so stuff the cheese imho:ignore:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

grown some more:holysheep: 

lol

pkj


----------



## octobong007

ok, dumb question for ya, will the plants grow up through the support screen or do feed them thru it?  how big are the squares?  thanx, looks like an interesting gow ya got going on.

EDITED:  would a much smaller screen work as a canopy to limit height?


----------



## parkingjoe

ive never done scrog type grow and really im at a loss as to whether i should be bending underneath netting allowing individual budsites to grow through the netting or actually allow main stem as piccies depict grow through scrog netting.


yeh probably would have been better with a lower down net but as plants were already into flower by 2 weeks before they went into amazon aero system maybe this is a bit wrong way around.
so any suggestions as to whether i should train main stem underneath netting as mentioned above.

holes in net are about 10mm but where plants have gone through ive chopped middle from 4 holes so like 40mm holes now.


pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Hey PKJ,
  I have never done a scrog but I did research the crap out of it. Once they get a couple of inches thru the screen you pull them back under and train them to grow under the screen horizontally. It's like LST but you let the screen do the work and you don't have to tie them. This way later down the line you feed the individual buds through the screen filling every possible hole to maximize yield. Hope this helps.


----------



## parkingjoe

thanks for that info imajoker ill do this later when i go check/change res etc.

you had to sack growing security man that *****.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so main stem is being allowed thru screen then any side branching will be trained under allowing budsites to pop thru .

thats the idea anyway 

the timers i set are still showing exact same time so finally my mate has  decided to help himself via not running out of electric thus a harvest instead of a load of ill/poorly/dead plants:fid: 

pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp

With any scrogs I've seen you need to veg for quite a while and prune most of the growth  beneath the screen. The square size should be a little bigger. You're aiming for one bud per square.


----------



## parkingjoe

hi runby cheers doode for advice 

i understand vegging but as these were already in flower to determine sex of clones this wasnt an option i had as they were say 2+ weeks into flower when i placed them into the amazon.

i have opened up the squares on the netting from the individual ones of 10mm to x 4 squares so now where main stems poke thru netting size of hole is now 40mm.

so once the plants have stopped stretching ill be pruning everything off underneath the scrog netting and just have budsites above netting.

one bud per square foot more like on the particular scrog doode

lol

thanks again   pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

in actual fact they are now on day 14 of being in the amazon and think the stretch is more or less over 

so ive decided im not going to trim lower budsites off and juct let it run it course now.

added a few nutes to feed so now on  

canna aqua a and b flores @ 5ml per litre
dutch master max flower @ 1ml per litre
microbial - a preventative measure against pythium etc @ 1ml per litre
advanced nutrients carbo load @ 1ml per litre

in a week or so ill be adding canna pk 13/14 for 7 days then last couple of weeks ill add advanced nutrients overdrive.

cool 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

just one pic:fid: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

may have cf too high so change res completely wednesday other than that im going to place misters on 15 mins of 15 mins constantly see if its overwatering/not enough aeration.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

growing like theres no tomorrow

did a complete res change today and lowered the cf from 18 to 12 as few leaves were exibiting possible nute burn to edges and ph 5.4

one thing i have noticed is the buds nearest light source are awesome and so are the ones at the bottom of canopy and there doesnt seem to be any diff in bud development/growth rates :shocked:   

enjoy folks :ignore:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

looking good but few leaves are dodgy looking maybe K defincency-what ya think dudes

pkj


----------



## bombbudpuffa

You hydro growers make me sick. How do you do it?


----------



## parkingjoe

lol hey bomb dude i wish i had buds like yours dude.

anyway added a heater to res as temps were 19c and a bit low imo.

so with a bit of luck when i check friday they should have sorted out this leaf issue.

ph is 5.5 and cf12 the same as last check so dunno whats the score is air movement is good but night temps a little lower than recommended but *** it grows or dies.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

right folks im going to have to call in the 'A' team on this one.

the leaves are still exibiting the yellowing off of the leaf edges but eventually this goes to the whole leaf causing it to crisp up and dry as hell.

now the cf had risen to 16 from 12 after 3 days and also the ph drifted to 6.1 from 5.5 3 days ago.

so ive raised the light as high as it will go even though the heat wasnt too much on plant tops.

the main reason i thought it was K deficency was leaves all over plants were showing problem not just at tops of plants which ruled out heat issues regarding light height.

so the roots are all superb and white and healthy looking.

res temp is spot on 22c

no pests.

also the only reason the plants could have possible K deficency would have been through res water too cool or night temps down slightly below whats ideal!!!!

any clues dudes!!!!!!!


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

so i trimmed off all dodgy looking leaves on friday and they appear to be ok with just a slight amount of it recurring so on tuesday im potting into soil and im bringing the amazon home to my house and going to do a 12 plant grow alongside a net pot/clay pebbles nft tray style 30 plant grow.


update when repotted dudes

pkj


----------



## Cole

Nice setup


----------



## parkingjoe

westlands plus soil mix and about 5/6 in each pot now being fed canna for soil and usual crap 

lol

the amazon is now at my house ready for a proper yielding grow of mass and power x 12 -16 in total :hubba:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

and so the time has come.

plants showed no sign of getting any better so i said to mate you can have them dude.

so in the 30 minutes that followed after i had left his house he had chopped them all down.

he also has got a case of the horrors and wants to stop growing for the time been and asked me to move all equipment from his house.

no problem dude consider it done tomorrow.

so this is the end of this thread.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe

ps my clones are all rooted so amazon pkj style asap.


new thread starting also

pkj


----------

